# Onedrywash - anyone tried it?



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

If not, you should...I hate to say this (yep I'm a die in the wool two bucket man)..but it really is very good. I wouldn't use it on heavy dirt but for dust and light dirt, it does a good job. Easy to use too. :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it like onr?


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

nicks16v said:


> Is it like onr?


From an internet search, looks like it's a spray and wipe waterless wash, not a rinseless wash as ONR is.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

It is a spray and wipe. I swore I would never use one but saw it being demonstrated at a show the other week and was impressed. Tried it there and then on my fiancees SAAB (the experimentation car!) and it worked a treat on serious dirt, bugs and brakedust. I've since experimented much more under the lights to see if it induces any swirls...not as I can see. Very impressed to be honest...an ideal product if you take your car to a show or live in a block of flats with no outside taps!

Cheers :thumb:


----------

